# amusement parks



## Suh 69 (Oct 19, 2015)

are there any amusement parks in Dubai ? where are they located?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sheikh Zayed Road on a Thursday evening heading from Jebel Ali to Sharjah is often amusing - providing you are on a bridge overlooking it.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Sheikh Zayed road not so much of an amusement park but an *"abusement"* park.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

If you can travel, you have Yas Waterpark & Ferrari World only 45mins to 1hour away from Dubai


----------



## Suh 69 (Oct 19, 2015)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> If you can travel, you have Yas Waterpark & Ferrari World only 45mins to 1hour away from Dubai


Thank you for the info


----------



## Suh 69 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Thank you*



twowheelsgood said:


> Sheikh Zayed Road on a Thursday evening heading from Jebel Ali to Sharjah is often amusing - providing you are on a bridge overlooking it.


Haha I know what you mean


----------



## Barnstormer (Oct 24, 2015)

Global Village is opening soon. Next year there will be two theme parks opening in dubai - IMG Worlds of Adventure and Dubai Parks and Resorts. The following year there is more to come; Six Flags, Warner Bros, Universal. It's going to be a huge destination for theme parks and will rival Orlando. Magic Planet if your desperate is in one of the malls


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You are rather optimistic about opening dates.

And there is no way it will compete with Orlando as this place shuts a lot of the time, is horrendously expensive and the level of service culture would make it worse than Disneyland Paris.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking at the "progress" as you drive past. Global Village will be open sometime after the Torch and Tamwheel towers are repaired and the World Islands are finished.


----------



## Barnstormer (Oct 24, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> You are rather optimistic about opening dates.
> 
> And there is no way it will compete with Orlando as this place shuts a lot of the time, is horrendously expensive and the level of service culture would make it worse than Disneyland Paris.


The amount of parks in the works here will ensure Dubai will seriously compete with Orlando as a Theme Park destination. IMG Worlds of Adventure and some of DPR are set to launch next year. Only time will tell, I guess.


----------

